# [Project Log] "Blue Morpho"



## BeckModZ (Feb 27, 2016)

*It's Build Time Again !!*

Hi Guys,

Finally time to start a new project!

This time i bought an In-Win D-Frame Mini case, and started brainstorming about the Design layout.
Usually when i am about to start a new project, i just go crazy on google and search for all kinds of stuff,
and this time i fell upon an image of a beautifull Blue butterfly sitting on a bunch of  small white rocks..
And BOOM there it was, my head was loving the white and blue colors, and it didnt take me long to make an image collage
of all the hardware and designs i wanted for this build.

I knew i didnt just want the Red D-frame to be standard, and found some inspiration from B-negative's LUMO build (AMAZING BUILD!)..
I then contacted my good friends at Parvum Systems, and came up with a nice reservoir design to replace the existing mainboard tray.
(Rendering teaser below)






So thats the reservoir/mainboard tray idea 
The plan is to run the tubing from the watercooled parts into the reservoir, and the water will flow through the tunnels in the
res tray, making use of as little bends and tubing as possible.

Also, I am not a big fan of just standard GPU mounting options, and like to do whatever i can to place the GPU any other place
that makes the beautifull water block visible instead.
This time i will try to flip the GPU and mount it on the PSU housing, making the GPU Waterblock fully visible.

The D-Frame mini case itself, is going to get powder coated white, or at least thats the idea so far.
maybe i will change the color later on or do something else mixing white and blue 

That should be enough info for a start 

Status updates and Build Progress links will be further down in this post, and will be updated everytime i upload new images 

OOH WAIT .. allmost forgot.. the name for this project is "Blue Morpho" the name of the butterfly i found ..

*Just a small "What to come" Teaser *






Everything in the Blue Morpho is going to be watercooled with parts from EKWB.com, Led's and other cool stuff from Coolerkit.com,
the fluids is from Mayhems.co.uk, The Mainboard is from Gigabyte Nordic, Caseking.de and Super Flower handed over the 1000w Power Supply for this build,
And all the PSU sleeving is from MainframeCustom.com, and again Parvum Systems is the shizzle when it comes to custom parts!
Also E22.biz did some small parts for the build, the finishing touches 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Progress Links :*

The First Renderings
The D-Frame Mini Before Paint
The Hardware
The Sleeving
The New Gpu Mount
The Supremacy Evo and Ek-Ram Monarch x2
The EK-FC970 ACX Nickel GPU Block
The EKWB Fittings, Coolstream PE240 and GPU Backplate
The EK Vardar Fans Before Paint
Ek Vardar Fans After Paint
Monarch Module And EK-Supremacy Evo before and After paint
Mayhems Pastel Blue
Mounting the EK-Ram modules, and the EK-Ram Monarch x2
Some Goodies On The Way
The DDC Pump, And New Footstands From In Win
Painting The IN WIN D-Frame Mini
IN WIN D-Frame Mini After Paint
Gpu Mount Test, with Waterblock
Engraved And Custom Parts
Installing the engraved PSU Covers and more
Sleeving the EK-DDC Pump
Just Trying Some New Stuff
Final Renders of Res/Mobo Block Before Cut
Installing the PSU while Awaiting Parvum​

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Status Updates :*

_Most of the parts have arrived, waiting for Led's and accessories,
the Reservoir from Parvum Systems 
_
*Teaser of latest Uploads :*





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The Blue Morpho Specs :*​
_*Mobo*: Gigabyte Ga-Z97N-WIFI_​

*CPU*: _Intel Core i5-4690k_​

*PSU*: _Super Flower Leadex Platinum 1000W_​

*Memory*: _2 x 8 GB of HyperX Fury 2133MHz_​

*GPU*: _EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 4GB_​

*SSD's*: _250GB Samsung Evo 850(OS), 500GB Samsung Evo 840(Games)_​
*Watercooling Parts :*​
*Radiator*: _EK-CoolStream PE 240_​

*Cpu Block*: _EK-Supremacy EVO - Nickel_​

*Gpu Block*: _EK-FC970 GTX ACX - Nickel_​

*Memory Blocks*: _EK-RAM Monarch X2 - Nickel and EK-RAM Monarch Module - Black (2pcs)_​

*Fittings*: _EK-HDC Fitting 12mm G1/4 - White_​

*Tubing*: _EK-HD Tube 10/12mm 500mm_​

*Pump*: _EK-XTOP DDC 3.2 PWM Elite - Plexi (incl. pump)_​

*Reservoir*: _Custom reservoir from Parvum Systems_​
*PSU Sleeving :*​
*Sleeving*: _MFC TELEIOS 4MM SLEEVE and MFC TELEIOS 8MM/SATA SLEEVE_​

*Cable Combs*: _clear MFC STEALTH CABLE COMBS_​
And off cause a connectors, terminals and _MFC _CUSTOM 18AWG WIRE – White

And Alot of other cool stuff, Pics will follow 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope you guys like the renders and the design Idea 

Will be making step by step pics of painting, sleeving and everything i do.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*This Build Is Made Possible By:*

































-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Stay Awesome Bro's,*

*BeckModz - Liquid Designs*​


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 27, 2016)

*The First Renderings​*
Okay guys, first up is some renderings of the custom Reservoir/Mainboard tray,
that Parvum systems is currently working on for this project.
I really wanted to make a reservoir like this, to do as little bending and tubing as possible,
want to keep this build as clean as possible because of the small amount of space there is in this case. Also i want to use the backside of the reservoir/mainboard tray, as SSD mount and 
also implement cable routing in it  

Will get more renders soon i hope. If not then you just have to wait till the piece is here 






















Am pretty happy with how this could turn out!... 
I really enjoy working together with Justin and Shaun at Parvum Systems, these lads are amazing
at what they do, and allways impress me with their level of detail and skill!
Hope you like it !!​


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 27, 2016)

*The D-Frame Mini Before Paint​*
Just a few images of the sexy In-Win D-Frame in it's original Red color.
Realy like the design layout of this little case, also like the red color, if i was doing a red themed build, but i'm not  
So this good looking D-Frame Mini is heading off to powder coating! 
Going to paint it white, or at least that's the idea so far  























Can't wait to get it back again, and get that GPU mount up and running on the PSU cover! ​


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 28, 2016)

*The Hardware​*
This post is all about the hardware choices.
I chose an Intel Core i5-4690k because that's plenty of brains for this small project And i have had several i7-4790k's so time to see how the i5-4690k does on water 
the EVGA Gtx 970 SC was chosen, mostly because i really loved the looks of the EKWB.com waterblock that was available for it  And i'm allways all about the looks 
Gigabyte hit me up with their GA-z97N-wifi mainboard, sexy little powerfull thing, but think i have to mod it a bit, to make it look just a tiny bit more beautifull. 
The PSU .. Caseking and Superflower sent me the Leadex Platinum 1000w PSU. Overkill for the other hardware but what a powerfull beauty it is. 
Will show more of it when i get down to sleeving all the cables for this build 
Anyways, here's the images of the hardware!




























































































Thats all for now! ​


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 29, 2016)

*The Sleeving​*
Once again David from Mainframecustom.com sent me the sleeving goodies needed for this project. 
The MFC teleios sleeving looks amazing as usual, such a tight and beautifull weave.
Really the only product i've worked with that mealts that easy and allways gives a clean look, when you do heatshrinkless.
Also, all these beautiful shades of blue looks so great! Will be a hard choice when i have to decide on a color pattern for the cables.














































































Cant wait to get all the sleeving done and installed . Going to look so good!
Stay Tuned !!​


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 29, 2016)

Very nice, that red space frame looks like it should be a roll cage in my car not a computer


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 29, 2016)

ste2425 said:


> Very nice, that red space frame looks like it should be a roll cage in my car not a computer



Haha good one mate  .. 
That's what i like about it, looks amazing and pretty sure it's going to look pretty cool once painted


----------



## Fastcookie (Feb 29, 2016)

it looks fantastic, but i guess its what we have come to expect from you. Keep up the good work!


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 29, 2016)

Loving the photography of the cable sleeving!


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 29, 2016)

*The New Gpu Mount​*
So as mentioned, I didnt like the way the GPU was sitting in the Motherboard, with the fans facing the PSU and only the backplate shown.
I chose the EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 because it had the best looking Water Block from EKWB.com, and obviously i wanted that beautifu block to be visible in the build.
So i tried a lot of different options, trying to figure out where and how it would be best shown. And came up with mounting it on the PSU cover/mount.
I first off meassured out the hole positioning, stripped the GPU down to test mount, drilled the 3m holes and Tapped them, and then mounted the GPU to see how it looked.
I must say, I'm pretty happy with the result! Once the Water Block is attached and filled with liquid, this is going to look amazing.













































































Sorry i was too lazy to remove the thermal paste before taking the pics lol.. 
Stay Tuned !!​


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 29, 2016)

Fastcookie said:


> it looks fantastic, but i guess its what we have come to expect from you. Keep up the good work!


Cheers mate, much apreciated!  



marmiteonpizza said:


> Loving the photography of the cable sleeving!


Thanks very much !! it pays off to know your way with a camera and photoshop


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 29, 2016)

I've thought of the idea of creating my own custom cable sleeving, but I don't know if I'd find it worth the hassle; I kind of just want to buy sleeving instead.


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 1, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> I've thought of the idea of creating my own custom cable sleeving, but I don't know if I'd find it worth the hassle; I kind of just want to buy sleeving instead.


Yeah, I've been around that thought a few times also, but I'm pretty sure i wouldnt find the time to manage a store for it, while also finding time to build 
Also with so many great dealers of sleeving worldwide, and with the quality of their sleeving, It would have to be something out of the ordinary to make a good market i think.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 1, 2016)

BeckModZ said:


> Yeah, I've been around that thought a few times also, but I'm pretty sure i wouldnt find the time to manage a store for it, while also finding time to build
> Also with so many great dealers of sleeving worldwide, and with the quality of their sleeving, It would have to be something out of the ordinary to make a good market i think.


I think you misunderstand my friend; I don't mean run my own business, I mean making sleeving for my own rig or simply buying it instead


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 1, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> I think you misunderstand my friend; I don't mean run my own business, I mean making sleeving for my own rig or simply buying it instead


Oh yeah, i totally misunderstood : D.. 
Well sleeving isn't that hard at all, and there are many guides and tutorials on youtube and the interwebs to help you out  
So i say go for it


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 1, 2016)

BeckModZ said:


> Oh yeah, i totally misunderstood : D..
> Well sleeving isn't that hard at all, and there are many guides and tutorials on youtube and the interwebs to help you out
> So i say go for it


Okay I think you've made my decision for me 
I've watched tonnes of guides, it's just the amount of time in relation to whether making my own cables will be as aesthetically pleasing as ones bought from a store that made me unsure.


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 1, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> Okay I think you've made my decision for me
> I've watched tonnes of guides, it's just the amount of time in relation to whether making my own cables will be as aesthetically pleasing as ones bought from a store that made me unsure.



Haha I see, well let me tell you this.
Doing a full sleeving job takes a shit load of time, but once done and installed it's amazingly pleasing knowing that YOU made this on your own.. 

When I finish a sleeving job and my hands are in pain and full of melted plastic, I get almost the same feeling as when I saw my first kid getting born haha  
Okay well maybe not that much, but should give you an idea Hehe


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 1, 2016)

BeckModZ said:


> I get almost the same feeling as when I saw my first kid getting born haha
> Okay well maybe not that much


I was going to say! 

Just the same with building your own rig then I guess; my rig is my baby


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 2, 2016)

*The Supremacy Evo and Ek-Ram Monarch x2​*
next up is the "BrainFreezer" also known as the CPU water block.. The Supremacy Evo Nickel, again a high level of detail and sexiness gone into this part. Just looks so clean and stylish, like all other parts from EKWB.
And the Ram cooling block, the Monarch x2, also a beauty.. 
Have been thinking alot about modding the nickel plated copper parts in the edges of all the blocks, just give it another color or something, but let's se ..








































































Hope you like it !!​


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 2, 2016)

Gorgeous pics man and beautiful engineering.


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 2, 2016)

*The EK-FC970 ACX Nickel GPU Block​*
This is the sexy GPU block i was talking about, and the main reason why i went with the GTX 970 SC from EVGA.
I mean just look at this beauty! absolutely amazing design and work by EKWB.com on this one.
Will put up more images of it later, maybe a test to see the looks with the Mayhems Fluid in it 
Also i am thinking of maybe doing some work on the frame of the water blocks, painting them or using vinyl to make a pattern.



















































Will put up more images when i mount the block on the GPU  
Hope you like it !!​


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 2, 2016)

*Dreamy sigh*


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 4, 2016)

*The EKWB Fittings, Coolstream PE240 and GPU Backplate​*
So here's the Radiator, the fittings and the gpu backplate.
Going to use the EK-HDC 12mm G1/4 - White fittings for this build, and try to use as little angles adapters as possible.
Will try to do all the bends in the acrylic tubing instead, to get a cleaner look.













































































Stay Tuned For More !!​


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 6, 2016)

*The EK Vardar Fans Before Paint​*
Since EKWB.Com shipped me allmost everything i needed to cool his project,
i felt i had to try these beauties out. Have heard so many positive reviews on them, and decided to give them a go.
Original idea was that i wanted either dual 240mm rads, or a single 240 in push/pull, so that's the reason why there's 4 fans 
but since my effin brain never stops getting new ideas, i decided to only use 2 of them, 
and instead mount the pump on the other side of one of them .. 
Anyways, here's a few images of the beauties before i rip them apart and start painting and sleeving them 





































Hope you like it !!​


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 7, 2016)

You should seriously start a profession as a photographer in the PC porn industry


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 7, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> You should seriously start a profession as a photographer in the PC porn industry


Haha, Thank you..! Glad you like my photos


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 9, 2016)

*Ek Vardar Fans After Paint​*
Was not sure how i wanted the Fans to be painted. 
They will not be shown much in the build, so just decided to paint the blades white instead of the stock gray color.
Also got some skye blue vinyl sticker, that i might cout out in circles and put in the middle of the fan blades later on,
Maybe when i do the sleeving of the fans.
To dissasemble the fans, i removed the sitcker, and carefully removed the small locking mechanism that holds the bearings and spacers.
Might be hard to see the difference, but there is one..




























































stay tuned !!​


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 9, 2016)

*Monarch Module And EK-Supremacy Evo before and After paint​*
So i was unsure about if i should paint the Ram modules or not, and decided to go for the white paint.
pretty happy with the result, but can see a few air bubbles, so have to redo one of them, and will probably also change the badges to new ones later.
I used a heatgun on the EK logo badges to remove them with my knife, and then grinded them a bit with sandpaper, before primer, and white paint.
Sorry the images makes them look more gray ish, but they really are bright white.. 
More images will come later when i mount them on the ram sticks.

On the Supremacy Evo, I decided to paint the black mount white instead. 
Original idea was to cover it with white vinyl sticker instead, but since i was allready painting the fan blades and the Monarch modules,
i thought, why the hell not, let's paint this bad boy ..
Really looks great now, with white base, white fittings, OH and will include a single image teaser of it with liquid (Mayhems Pastel Blue).










































































Hope you like it !!​


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 9, 2016)

Wow...just...wow 
What do you use as a backdrop my friend? =)


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 9, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> Wow...just...wow
> What do you use as a backdrop my friend? =)



Thank you very much  wait untill tomorrow when i upload more of the blocks with liwuid  

i use something like this,
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/45478-REG/Savage_20_12_107_x_12yds_Background.html

basically i have a wall mount with 2 rolls of paper, one black and one gray.
then i have a single softbox 60*30cm or something,
and then just my htc one M9  .. 

and then obviously i use ON1 Effects 10 for adjusting the light
and photoshop for logo and final adjustments


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 10, 2016)

*Mayhems Pastel Blue​*
The fluids finally came in from Mayhems.co.uk . 
My choice of fluid was the mayhems pastel blue, because i think it was close to the blue color on the wings of the butterfly "blue morpho" hence the name of the build 
I just couldn't help myself, i had to see how it looked in the GPU block from EKWB.com, and also the freshly painted Ek-Supremacy Evo..
And WOW, looks amazing! the combination of blue and white is just beautiful! 
Enjoy  













































































Stay Tuned For More Great Images Soon  !!​


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 10, 2016)

So photogenic that I'm tempted to drink it.


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 11, 2016)

*Installing the EK-Ram modules, and the EK-Ram Monarch x2*

So today i took my time to remove the heat spreaders on my 2 x 8GB HyperX ram sticks,
and installed the EK-Ram Monarch adapter modules instead.
After installing the new heat spreaders, i decided to install the EK-Ram Monarch x 2 waterblock as well,
and obviously i just couldn't help myself, and had to fill it up with some of that beautiful looking Mayhems Pastel Blue.
Amazing!! the blue and white colors just look so good together!,,
Seriously can't wait untill everything is installed in the frame, and it's time to fill that bad boy up!.













































































picking up the frame from paint on monday, and then new images heading your way!!​


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2016)

Defo should be rated for 18 years and older, those pics are glorious.


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 11, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Defo should be rated for 18 years and older, those pics are glorious.



Thank you very much mate! .. 
Happy you like them.. It's nice when i spend so much time making them just right


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 13, 2016)

Small update, Got some goodies from IN Win for the frame, images will follow tomorrow.
Along with the images of the freshly painted Frame  ..


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 13, 2016)

Bugger..................i thought i was waking up to a sprinkling of eye candy....


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 13, 2016)

*Some Goodies On The Way​*
So i have some goodies on the way from my friends at E22.Biz
Some engraved parts, SSD covers, Psu side covers, Radiator Grill and some other great stuff.
Will obviously take alot more pictures when the goodies arrive and are being installed.
This post is just a small teaser, and sorry for the image quality, i didn't take the photos, 
and was poor light in the work shop.

















Stay tuned for better photos once the parts are here.​


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 13, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Bugger..................i thought i was waking up to a sprinkling of eye candy....



okay okay, so you get a little something, but havn't got much untill tomorrow


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 15, 2016)

*The DDC Pump, And New Footstands From In Win​*
So today i recieved the EK-XTOP DDC 3.2 PWM Elite Pump from EKWB, and also IN WIN sent me Blue rubber Footstands for the D-Frame Mini, 
replacing the Black ones that came stock with the red frame when i bought it. 
I will add a few images of them mounted on the white frame before i gave it the final 2 layers of paint earlier today. So just to see how it looked.
I am debating on what to do with the nickel plated housing for the pump, and thought about painting it white, but also thought on using white vinyl wrap instead.
Will see what i decide on tomorrow. Have some more vinyl things to do for the build as well, but update will follow on that later.

























































Stay tuned for tomorrows updates! finished painting the frame today, and it's drying over night.
Will put up images of it tomorrow.​


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 15, 2016)

*Painting The IN WIN D-Frame Mini​*
So at first i had the frame sent to Powder Coating, but when i came to pick it up it was looking white cream with pink spots all over the place!
Obviously i was very unsatisfied with their result, so i went out and bought some spray paint and re painted the whole thing.
Took me a long time to sand it down, gave it a layer of primer, and 4 layers of the Glossy White spray paint, before i had covered up all the pink and was satisfied with the result.
The IN WIN D-Frame Mini is now hanging over night for drying, and I will see tomorrow morning if it needs an extra layer or not.
Anyways here's a few images of the paint process, and my cool paint setup 

Had some fun with one of the photos, obviously i did not spray inside while taking a picture, just had a little fun in photoshop and threw some fake spray in the image hehe.





































What do you think of my paint setup? Used an old frame for hangin clothes on, tied up some 550 paracord and i had my self a great workstation for the paint job!!
Will upload images tomorrow of the finished paint job.​


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm curious, how did you start doing these kinds of projects and how did you start getting companies to send you hardware?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Mar 16, 2016)

Pffft. This doesn't look like the Egg Sack!


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 16, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> I'm curious, how did you start doing these kinds of projects and how did you start getting companies to send you hardware?



Well i started up with buying hardware and a case and just started modding them and making them look good.
Then i got more and more creative, getting inspiration from alot of great modders  online, and then just started building all the time.
i would buy everything for at pc, build and mod it, then sell it again straight after it was done, so i could get money for the next idea.

This is the first time a company has actually sponsored some of the hardware for the build, but keep in mind that i still have to buy alot on my own, and pay for paint, custom laser engraved parts, custom waterblock reservoir and a lot of other things.
I remember building 3-4 beautiful projects in a row, and send all images and descriptions of what i had done and stuff, to a few companies, just to let them know about me and what i was doing.
if they like what you are doing and see that they can profit from helping you helping them, then they will look you up. 
But i would suggest getting your portfolio big and your cv full of beautifull builds, and hope someone likes what you are doing and contact you.


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 16, 2016)

*IN WIN D-Frame Mini After Paint​*
So yesterday i gave the frame the last layers of paint, and let it hang to dry over night.
This morning i took it down, put on the new Blue Rubber Foot Stands that i recieved from the nice guys at In Win, and took some images.
I must say that i absolutely love the new paint job! Cant wait to see what it looks like with the custom reservoir and the new GPU mount location.
Also nate at E22.biz just finished some laser engraved parts that are on the way. More updates will follow soon.















































Hope you like it !!​


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 16, 2016)

BeckModZ said:


> Well i started up with buying hardware and a case and just started modding them and making them look good.
> Then i got more and more creative, getting inspiration from alot of great modders  online, and then just started building all the time.
> i would buy everything for at pc, build and mod it, then sell it again straight after it was done, so i could get money for the next idea.
> 
> ...


Thanks for educating me 
I'm not that artsy at all, and would need to save for a bit to make my first "creative" build, but it's an idea for the future; upgrading/modding my personal rig is my priority at the moment


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 20, 2016)

*Gpu Mount Test, with Waterblock​*
So today i wanted to see how the GPU would look with waterblock mounted in the white painted frame.
I installed the waterblock on the GPU (update will follow on that later), then filled it with the mayhems pastel blue, and mounted it onto the frame.
I love it! i am sure this is going to look just perfect once the reservoir/mobo tray arrives from parvum.
Can't wait to put this all together.















































Stay tuned guys !!​


----------



## adulaamin (Mar 20, 2016)

Subbed! Keep the updates coming!


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 21, 2016)

BeckModZ said:


> *Gpu Mount Test, with Waterblock*
> 
> So today i wanted to see how the GPU would look with waterblock mounted in the white painted frame.
> I installed the waterblock on the GPU (update will follow on that later), then filled it with the mayhems pastel blue, and mounted it onto the frame.
> ...



Now we're talking, i like all the really good photo's of individual components but my thing is photo's of the system as a whole being built 

Either way its looking quite brilliant.


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 21, 2016)

ste2425 said:


> Now we're talking, i like all the really good photo's of individual components but my thing is photo's of the system as a whole being built
> 
> Either way its looking quite brilliant.



it will come mate, as soon as i have the reservoir/mainboard tray here, then assembly images are coming, but untill then all i can do is take photos of the parts seperate and being installed


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 21, 2016)

*Engraved And Custom Parts​*
So today i recieved some custom cut and engraved parts from E22.biz
Absolutely amazing job done by Nate! Got the SSD covers, the engraved radiator side panels, the 240mm fan grill for decoration on the radiator, and the PSU covers.
Everything just looks so great, really stunning piece of work, and the details just took this build to a higher level.
Enjoy the goodies! Another update will follow shortly with the pieces installed and some extra Eye Candy.









































































Thanks to Nate at E22.biz for these beautiful parts, great to collaborate with you !!​


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 21, 2016)

Such a good cable management solution!


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 22, 2016)

*Installing the engraved PSU Covers and more*

So as you know, yesterday i recieved all the custom made and engraved parts from E22.biz
Everything looks amazing and is just spot on the design we agreed on.
So i decided to install the psu covers just for a small photo shoot, so you can see how it's going to look.
Also quick mounted the Radiator grill and fans to the rad, just so you can get an idea of what my thoughts are with it.
Other then that, i took 300 images and narrowed it down to 15 haha. Enjoy.














































































Hope you like it !!​


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 26, 2016)

*Sleeving the EK-DDC Pump*

So today i had a little time on my hands, and decided to sleeve the pump.
Not much to it, 4 wires that had to be sleeved only, so didnt take too many photos while sleeving, but will do next time.
Decided to use some of the 4pin cable combs i had laying around, just to make it look more tidy in the end.
I think i might have to shorten them up later, but i don't know that untill the reservoir is here.
I went for the heatshrinkless method for the pump, just my favorite way to sleeve, looks much better in the end i think.































































Stay tuned !!​


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 28, 2016)

Keep them coming, perfect inspiration and some good eye candy


----------



## BeckModZ (Apr 5, 2016)

*Small Status Update​*
Hey Guys,
Just a small status update.. I am currently awaiting the Reservoir/motherboard block from Parvum,
and really not much work i can do until it's here. Would love to do the sleeving, but don't really
know the length of the cables until the block is here. Same goes with installing the parts or making 
some sexiness to the motherboard since the motherboard is at Parvum for measurement.
So next photo update will be the reservoir block when it arrives, and it's going to be amazing!!

Also got my new camera, a Canon EOS 70D and some macro lenses, so images are hopefully going to get
even better now. If not then i will go back to my HTC ONE M9 that has delivered all the images up until now.  

So stay tuned guys, next update is going to be pure sexiness!!​


----------



## bermel72 (Apr 6, 2016)

BeckModZ said:


> *Small Status Update​*
> Hey Guys,
> Just a small status update.. I am currently awaiting the Reservoir/motherboard block from Parvum,
> and really not much work i can do until it's here. Would love to do the sleeving, but don't really
> ...



I love this build if I get into modding do you mind me asking some you questions?


----------



## BeckModZ (Apr 6, 2016)

bermel72 said:


> I love this build if I get into modding do you mind me asking some you questions?



Thank you sure, you can ask whatever you want


----------



## bermel72 (Apr 6, 2016)

How did you do the awesome grill and wraps for the ssd?


----------



## BeckModZ (Apr 6, 2016)

bermel72 said:


> How did you do the awesome grill and wraps for the ssd?



Actually Nate from E22.biz laser cut and engraved the pieces for me, along with the Psu covers and radiator panels 

You could do it your self if you printed out the image you wanted engraved, cut it out and used a dremel to engrave the image into the acrylic.. same goes with the grill, print it out, cut the center of the image that you want cut out, draw it onto the acrylic or aluminum piece, then drill a lot of jokes along the edges and cut the rest with a small saw or your dremel, and grind the edges clean


----------



## BeckModZ (Apr 17, 2016)

*Just Trying Some New Stuff​*
So as i await the big piece of acrylic block from parvum, I recieved som goodies from both CaseKing and Coolerkit.
I take photos of these later on, but first off i wanted to show some 90 degree angles adapters in acrylic that i recieved.
I kinda like the looks of these, an actually think they would be a perfect match to the big acrylic reservoir/motherboard combo.
But who knows, i might change it once the block is here and i have a better visual idea of it.
For now though, i installed them to get a visual idea of the flow direction, and also the new flow meter arrived, which had a matching 

skye blue backplate that fits perfect to the rest of the acrylic custom parts! 

The fittings leading towards the back of the case, from gpu, from rad and from pump, are going into the tunnels in the reservoir block,
and being guided to the next piece of hardware. Will be easier to see later folks, so stay tuned and let me know what you think of the 

angled adapters. Should they stay or should they go ?






































Stay Tuned Guys!!​


----------



## bermel72 (Apr 17, 2016)

BeckModZ said:


> *Just Trying Some New Stuff​*
> So as i await the big piece of acrylic block from parvum, I recieved som goodies from both CaseKing and Coolerkit.
> I take photos of these later on, but first off i wanted to show some 90 degree angles adapters in acrylic that i recieved.
> I kinda like the looks of these, an actually think they would be a perfect match to the big acrylic reservoir/motherboard combo.
> ...




Stay definetly they look awesome.​


----------



## BeckModZ (Apr 17, 2016)

bermel72 said:


> Stay definetly they look awesome.



Yeah, i think so too.. at least for now, until i have the reservoir here and can see how it works out as a whole


----------



## BeckModZ (Apr 19, 2016)

*Final Renders of Res/Mobo Block Before Cut​*
So the reservoir/motherboard tray is now in ready to get cut!. While I have 14 days of work ahead of me with 168 hours total, so will not have any time to build in that period.
But when i get back from work in two weeks, the reservoir block should be arriving at my door.
Here's some new 3D renders with the cable routing and ssd housing on the backside of the block. Really looking forward to getting this piece home and see how it all comes together!
So be patient guys, updates will come again when i am home from work in two weeks, and when the reservoir is here.

































Hope you like it !!​


----------



## BeckModZ (May 19, 2016)

*Installing the PSU while Awaiting Parvum​*
So just a small update guys. The reservoir/motherboard block from Parvum, still isn't finished 
Really hope it gets done soon, as i hate to keep pushing the deadlines on this project, but i know it's a complicated
piece of work and that it's better to have everything correct so we dont have to re-do it..
Also had to re-design the block after sending new meassures, but i think this will look much more sexy when done. Will put in a image of that too.

So while waiting for the block, there's not really anything i can do, want to start sleeving but since the block isn't
here, i have no idea about the lengths of the wires. So i installed the PSU instead and started thinking about just making the psu side of the cables, and then just cut them long enough 

that i can adjust the length once the block is here.
Well, i have around 4-6cm of freeroom for all the double wires, and just noticed that the 24pin has 11 freakin double wires.. Amazing, so i guess the old soldering iron will come into 

play again. Just hope that i can make it neat and that there's enough space to fit all them cables 

Oh, wait, i also have the next project planned when i am done with this one  
An In Win S-Frame project called "Phoenix", with x99 soc Force from gigabyte, and alot of sexy custom waterblocks to be made for it..!
So have a look out for that one when the blue morpho is finished 
Dropped in a few teaser images for that project.



























Now some teaser images for the next project..




























Hope you like it !!​


----------



## BeckModZ (Jun 8, 2016)

*FINALLY!! The Reservoir/Motherboard block has arrived!​*
So after waiting way too long for this piece of art, Parvum finally finished the reservoir and motherboard block,
and i have to say, once again they did an absolutely AMAZING job. The block looks so stunning.
i unpacked it and instantly tried to see if i could mount it, unfortunally the mount holes was on the wrong side of the block,
so i had to drill and tap new mounting holes, and also had to tap the rad holder mount.
So guys, finally here's a small tease of the block and a quick mount of it!
Really sorry about the white plastic pieces in the block, was lazy and didnt want to open up the block to get it out. (14 days of work and 200hours, im tired!)















































































Hope you like it !! cant wait to show you the next updates​


----------



## BeckModZ (Jun 12, 2016)

*Need Help With 24Pin Sleeving Design?!​*
Since the block is finally here, it is time to start the massive sleeving job!.. 
Today i started on the 24pin, and have some troubles choosing what layout to go with, so i took some photos and threw in some numbers on them,
and hopefully you guys can help me pick the best design, before i go all crazy with all the damn double wires i have to make! 
Take your pick and let me know guys 

Also added a quick picture of my pinout for the 24pin.. massive! ..Always remember to write down the pinouts before you rip the old cable apart ! 

And will be using white connectors  in the front, instead of black ones, so threw in a photo of the 4pin CPU cable going in through the block, to give you an idea. 
Also i decided that it will look too disturbing to the eyes if using cablecombs,when there's 44 cables in the back that has to be nicely tugged together.. 
So instead i will probably go Oldschool and do cable lacing on all 44 cables.
Hopefully with a very neat looking end result.





















































Please write what number you like the most, so i can get started with the 24pin.​


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm a fan of number 2 personally. Feels like it has the most symmetry. Don't know how you have the patience for it. Tried once and not for me.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Jun 14, 2016)

I too am going to stand by number 2


----------



## xvi (Jun 14, 2016)

BeckModZ said:


>


----------



## BeckModZ (Jun 23, 2016)

*Sleeving and Installing Blocks​*
So the past week i've been busy doing all the sleeving, and I'm still not done... I started with the cable lacing, (takes forever!), and i'm not sure i want to use the 

blue cotton thread because it looks fluffy. So probably going to get some waxed blue thread instead and redo it.
Anyways i will attach a few images below so you can see what i mean.

I also installed all the waterblocks and fittings today, and see if i can find the best looking way to do the tubing, this weekend.
Another thing i have been doing is drilling 14 holes on the backside of the reservoir and tapped them, then mounted some standoffs that will keep the clear plexi plate in 

place, which is going to keep all the cables neatly in place.. At least thats the idea, dont know how it'g going to look yet.

Almost forgot! Been trying a few options out for the placement of the powerbutton, and ended up bending some acrylic under the rad, and installed the button in that.
Not done with it yet though!.. need some fine adjustments and maybe some blue vinyl.. Originally i was going to put an LCD temp in the acrylic piece also, but we'll see 




















































Stay tuned guys, soon more sleeving and also the tubing is getting done soon!​


----------



## BeckModZ (Jul 1, 2016)

*Allmost Done Sleeving!​*
Thank GOD, i am allmost done with all the sleeving.. The cable lacing took forever and was hard on my OCD haha.
I still have to arrange them a little more neat and close together, and also sand the edges of the acrylic window that holds them in place.
But leaving the cables alone for a while and have started doing all the tubing, Just to get my mind on something else than lacing!

Anyways, here's a few photos of the sleeving result so far, hope you enjoy it, and i'm sure it will look very nice once it's all done.







































































Majestic looking EK WATER BLOCKS below 






Now to continue all the bends on the tubing. Needed a break! haha.​


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 1, 2016)

It was well worth the effort, that cabling looks great.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 2, 2016)

This was shown at computex?


----------



## BeckModZ (Jul 2, 2016)

ste2425 said:


> It was well worth the effort, that cabling looks great.



thanks man  good to hear !



Melvis said:


> This was shown at computex?



Nope, but hopefully i will be able to bring it next year


----------



## Melvis (Jul 2, 2016)

Ya I saw this video with a case done in the simular way


----------



## BeckModZ (Jul 2, 2016)

Melvis said:


> Ya I saw this video with a case done in the simular way



oh you mean the hexgear case that hans peder P0PE did ?  that's an amazing build!


----------



## BeckModZ (Jul 22, 2016)

*Tubing Done! Ready to Fill the loop!​*
SO after 14 days more of work offshore, and i am finally home again to work on this beauty!.. Just finished the Tubing, and am pretty happy about the result, or i WAS, untill i did the first leak test!
one of the small 90 degree bends from tray tunnel to rad was leaking, so tried 6 new bends but just couldnt get it to work in that small space, so ended up using 2 x 45 adapter and a spacer instead.
Also the top tube from cpu to reservoir was bleeding a little, so decided to make a new tube for that one as well.. And finally no leaks! But updates of that will follow soon!
First off, here's a few images of the bends. 
I also took the time to get the 2 x 6pin sleeves inside and under the frame, instead of the horrible crap where i had them going out and over the frame! Was messing so bad with my OCD, so had to fix it, and finally im pleased!

While posting this update, the blue morpho is doing a 24 hour bleed test! Updates and final images VERY soon !! 

















































Hope you like it !! cant wait to show you the next update!​


----------



## BeckModZ (Jul 24, 2016)

*Done Filling The Loop, Now Bleed Testing​*
FINALLY it was time to fill the loop with the beautiful Mayhems Pastel Blue, and it looks amazing! Really spot on color match with the sky blue acrylic parts!
Before i filled the loop, i obviously did a leak test and cleaning of the parts with distilled water, and found a few smaller leaks, that had to be fixed.
But once that was taken care off, the mayhems blue filled up the loop and res block of the Blue Morpho, and result looks breathtaking!  
So lean back, scroll through these images and enjoy! .. Final images will come very soon, just have to do some minor adjustments before it's ready.
Need to figure out if i should bend some of the remaining white acrylic, and do some smexy cover for the I/O in the top, 
and also still need to get the white acrylic cover in the bottom finished, and glue the small butterflies in place, for a final touch.. Also last but not least, tighten those cables up again so please my OCD..








































































Enjoy!! Thanks so much for the support both from all you guys in the forum and my facebookpage "Beckmodz - liquid Designs" who has been following this project!​


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 24, 2016)

Amazing work.

If i buy all the parts, and i pay you 50 quid, will you do something special for me?


Just joking, kinda jealous though


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 24, 2016)

BeckModZ said:


> ​



Looks brilliant pal. Have you thought about a little cover for the side of the PSU? In between where the cables go through the top blue cover and the PSU itself? Being able to see the slack on the cables is a very small blemish IMHO but non the less looks great.


----------



## BeckModZ (Jul 24, 2016)

ste2425 said:


> Looks brilliant pal. Have you thought about a little cover for the side of the PSU? In between where the cables go through the top blue cover and the PSU itself? Being able to see the slack on the cables is a very small blemish IMHO but non the less looks great.



Thank you very much.. and yeah actually have tthought about it. still need to do some acryliv cover for the I/O of the mobo, and was thinking about trying it out there  




Recon-UK said:


> Amazing work.
> 
> If i buy all the parts, and i pay you 50 quid, will you do something special for me?
> 
> ...



hahahaha !! Good one ! .. thanks mate


----------

